# Lance Armstrong to Radio Shack team in 2010



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

http://bicycling.com/blogs/boulderr...ng_tdf_NL-_-2009_07_24-_-blog-_-boulderreport


----------



## DaveW88 (Sep 3, 2006)

I think he is trying to attract more minorities to the sport!


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Hilarious. . .*

This is going to fail in a big way. Who the hell shops at RAdio Shack anyway anymore? Additionally, they are closing stores all over the place. Friggin hilarious!


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

Maybe they'll make a line of Live Strong hearing aid batteries.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I agree.
I was surprised at this match-up.
Almost seems 'bush-league', and I thought Lance would obtain a better sponsor.
I don't see many folks shopping at Radio Shack, and lots of outlets in our area seem to be in trouble.
Who knows, maybe Lance can help Radio Shack and in turn Radio Shack can help Lance.
Does at first glance seem to be a strange 'marriage'.


----------



## singlespeed1 (Mar 15, 2006)

It sure will be interesting watching this all unfold.....


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Trust me. . .*



singlespeed1 said:


> It sure will be interesting watching this all unfold.....


It will. . .


----------



## funktekk (Jul 29, 2006)

American companies get into cycling to increase their European presence. I can see a RadioShack type of business working well in Europe


----------



## justin.west (Aug 8, 2008)

Apple would have been a perfect match.

Radioshack kits are going to be ugly.


----------



## smallmig (Feb 1, 2007)

I hear Pottery Barn was in the running.


----------



## fsdork (Mar 29, 2009)

funktekk said:


> I can see a RadioShack type of business working well in Europe


I agree. Unfortunately, someone has beaten them to the punch:

http://www.carphonewarehouse.com/store-locator


----------



## minstrie (Jun 13, 2005)

*McNeil pharmaceuticals?*

I kept hoping the above company would have a stake. I've always wanted to say, "Imodium's on the podium." Oh well.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Hmmmmm....Let's see.. 

Radio Shack has over 36,000 employees and did $4.2 billion dollars in sales last year...Even in a tough economy, they posted a $192 million dollar profit....

30 percent of their business is wireless sales...another 30 percent is computer sales...

Judging by the lack of knowledge about Radio Shack, I'd say they are a great choice to sponsor a cycling team since they obviously need to educate some consumers about their brand....


----------



## Asherc (Feb 16, 2009)

I can't believe RadioShack is still in business, much less turning a profit.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> I can't believe RadioShack is still in business, much less turning a profit.


 I needed a CR2032 battery for my HRM so I headed to the Radioshack right down the street. $6.00. :yikes: And on top of that, the package had been opened. I think I get their business model and how they're turning a profit.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

QQUIKM3 said:


> This is going to fail in a big way. Who the hell shops at RAdio Shack anyway anymore? Additionally, they are closing stores all over the place. Friggin hilarious!


Are you serious?
Try to find some electronic parts in Best Buy. You can't.
Their price is lower than Best Buy a lot of time.


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

Dave Hickey said:


> Hmmmmm....Let's see..
> 
> Radio Shack has over 36,000 employees and did $4.2 billion dollars in sales last year...Even in a tough economy, they posted a $192 million dollar profit....
> 
> ...


That is a very lucid response with much sound reasoning.

I like the Shack just fine. I didn't know they had a European footprint, though


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

jptaylorsg said:


> That is a very lucid response with much sound reasoning.
> 
> I like the Shack just fine. I didn't know they had a European footprint, though



They don't have a footprint in Europe...US, Puerto Rico and the US VI.... From what our local paper said, they really don't have plans to expand to Europe either....If anything is puzzling about their sponsorship, that would be it..

The paper went on to say that they are sitting on 150 million in cash so the 5-10 million they will pay for this isn't a huge risk... Lance is also going to compete in tri's and marathons under the Radio Shack banner so along with cycling events, they will see plenty of US coverage..


----------



## Rom1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hello,
does anybody know the bike they will use next year ? I guess L.A. won't leave Trek... ? ...

Thanx


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Dave Hickey said:


> They don't have a footprint in Europe...US, Puerto Rico and the US VI.... From what our local paper said, they really don't have plans to expand to Europe either....If anything is puzzling about their sponsorship, that would be it..
> 
> The paper went on to say that they are sitting on 150 million in cash so the 5-10 million they will pay for this isn't a huge risk... *Lance is also going to compete in tri's and marathons under the Radio Shack banner so along with cycling events*, they will see plenty of US coverage..



How in the heck can he train for marathons (very training specific edeavor) and Tri's and stay on course with GT regimen which is eat/sleep/drink the bike?

"Cross training" is great, but gee whiz. 

Seems to me I either don't know what I'm talking about (high probability) or he may not plan on riding for overall contention of GT's in 2010?

Interesting. No way in hell I would want that level of stress. I'd shoot myself.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

I have to guess Trek.
Sram will be the components they will be using though.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> How in the heck can he train for marathons (very training specific edeavor) and Tri's and stay on course with GT regimen which is eat/sleep/drink the bike?
> 
> "Cross training" is great, but gee whiz.
> 
> ...


My guess is that it would just be a cameo thing to promote the brand. Lance is a 3 hour marathon runner. Extremely good for amateur standards but in no way at all a threat to any race.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> How in the heck can he train for marathons (very training specific edeavor) and Tri's and stay on course with GT regimen which is eat/sleep/drink the bike?


His triathlon goals are longer term, after 2010. I know some triathletes that are very excited about Lance returning to their sport, and revving it up.


----------



## jecjec81 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hope they use Shimano.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

moonmoth said:


> His triathlon goals are longer term, after 2010. I know some triathletes that are very excited about Lance returning to their sport, and revving it up.


And rev it up he will. I dont get it but if you could film LA sleeping I bet you could put it on pay-per-view and people would pay-per-view.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

jecjec81 said:


> Hope they use Shimano.


I think Lance has a small ownership in Sram but I could be wrong....


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

One Tour for Lance, and one Tour for Johan to build on towards another contract in 2012.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

Rom1 said:


> Hello,
> does anybody know the bike they will use next year ? I guess L.A. won't leave Trek... ? ...
> 
> Thanx


Lance has a life time contract with trek. Im betting we will see Armstrong or livestrong bikes in a few years.


----------



## MoonHowl (Oct 5, 2008)

Lance has already said Trek would be a sponsor.


----------



## VKW (Jul 26, 2009)

Dr_John said:


> I needed a CR2032 battery for my HRM so I headed to the Radioshack right down the street. $6.00. :yikes: And on top of that, the package had been opened. I think I get their business model and how they're turning a profit.


Walmart sells CR2032 batteries and you get two to a pack. Radioshack $6 rip off.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

moonmoth said:


> His triathlon goals are longer term, after 2010. I know some triathletes that are very excited about Lance returning to their sport, and revving it up.


Great, more idiots riding tri-bikes in group rides...


----------



## justin.west (Aug 8, 2008)

He said that Trek and Nike will still be the major sponsors.


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

They'll be the only team a the Tour with pocket protectors on their jerseys. I can't wait to see Lance with adhesive tape on his Livestrong shades!


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't care who the sponsor is - so long as they can keep the pros pedaling, I'll be happy


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

I wouldn't be surprised if, along with the new team, Radio Shack comes up with a new logo to fit the "New image" they're trying to convey. They might end up having a cool kit. Either way you can bet that your local bike trails, coffee rides, and charity events are going to be filled with Radio Shack jersey wearing freds


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

How about adding EXTENZE or ****** as sponsors...


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

El Caballito said:


> How about adding EXTENZE or ****** as sponsors...



Banned substances?


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

CabDoctor said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if, along with the new team, Radio Shack comes up with a new logo to fit the "New image" they're trying to convey. They might end up having a cool kit. Either way you can bet that your local bike trails, coffee rides, and charity events are going to be filled with Radio Shack jersey wearing freds


RS is coming out with a new logo and new marketing campaign.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

Does SRAM have electronic shifters similar to Shimano? I could see that being a good marriage for RadioShack. Of course, they'd probably fail in the middle of the race.....


----------



## pr0230 (Jun 4, 2004)

*Hey! that my pick...*



justin.west said:


> Apple would have been a perfect match.
> 
> Radioshack kits are going to be ugly.


Actually I would like Apple as the lead sponsor, with StarBuck & FedX and seconday sponsors....


----------

